# iphone 4 or HTC phone?



## Lambchops (8 Aug 2010)

Hi all, I am eligeble for a phone upgrade in work.

Just wondering what the general feeling is in relation to these phones and which would be the best bet.

Thanks


----------



## Lightning (8 Aug 2010)

Speaking as someone who has had both an iPhone and a HTC Desire, I would recommend the HTC Desire over the iPhone.


----------



## Lambchops (8 Aug 2010)

Ciaran any particular reason?

Kind of loving all the apps the iphone has to offer so was thinking of leaning more towards that.

Pluses and minuses of both? thanks


----------



## dahamsta (9 Aug 2010)

You'd be better off stating precisely what you want it for rather than asking people for pluses and minuses. A good phone for me may not be a good phone for you. That said...

HTC has an app store too, it's just not commercial in Ireland yet. I've yet to come across something commercial a free alternative wasn't available for, or I just couldn't live without; most of it's crap anyway, toys to play with.

The iPhone 4 has a problem with dropped calls, which Apple will "fix" with free "bumpers". Doesn't say a lot about their quality control these days.

I'm not one to sell you on Apple though, I consider it hardware for fashion victims. Wouldn't touch any of their products with a barge pole.


----------



## peteb (9 Aug 2010)

You'll probably find it hard to get your hands on a Desire at the moment.  Problem with sourcing their screens which were originally coming from Samsung.


----------



## VOR (11 Aug 2010)

I am a big fan of the Android OS. I have Android 2.1. It let's you do so much more with your phone e.g. open 3rd party apps, good at multi-tasking, better browsers and the 2.2 has Flash.

Also, Google Listen will have most of the podcasts you want.  Newstalk and Today FM are certainly on there already. The GPS is excellent too.

http://thenextweb.com/google/2010/04/09/iphone-40-android-os-apple-lost-game/

And you can build your own apps if you like. But all this is just a personal choice.


----------



## Complainer (11 Aug 2010)

This might help you to decide;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg

Warning - some adult language involved.


----------



## VOR (11 Aug 2010)

Thanks for that Complainer. I sent that to some friends a few weeks back. Cracks me up every time I see it. "It has the WI-FI's"


----------



## Frank (13 Aug 2010)

Talked to a guy in 3 store he recommended the Samsung Wave over the Iphone 4 for several reasons.

Price difference was only one of many 
Check out 
[broken link removed]


----------



## Holtend82 (16 Aug 2010)

I got the Samsung Galaxy S phone last week, its a great phone and works on the Android system. It has a massive screen and is very quick.


----------



## bq67ie (30 Aug 2010)

HTC Desire wins. Best phone I've ever had. Would never buy an iPhone. No desire (no pun intended) to sign up for an iLife.


----------



## ivuernis (31 Aug 2010)

bq67ie said:


> HTC Desire wins. Best phone I've ever had. Would never buy an iPhone. No desire (no pun intended) to sign up for an iLife.



But if you've never had an iPhone how do you know for sure the Desire wins ;-)


----------



## davejacko (31 Aug 2010)

My advise is to try them both out and see which you like the best, look at the pros and cons of each, look at the app stores of each and what the hardware can do on each.

It you want my opinion, iPhone - I've used both and the iPhone wins hands down.


----------



## chrisboy (31 Aug 2010)

Ive the htc legend.. Best phone i ever had..


----------



## JJDoherty (1 Sep 2010)

+1, the HTC Legend is the best phone I've ever had as well, looks great as well, can't imagine now how I managed without it...


----------



## bq67ie (4 Sep 2010)

Plenty of my mates have iPhones so I know the good and bad points. To be fair, both have their advantages and disadvantages. Look somewhere like Techradar or Engadget and you'll see fairly comprehensive reviews. For many people it comes down to whether you prefer google/android, or apple. Despite all the heated debate on the web.............


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 Sep 2010)

If you buy a Android Phone be careful you buy one with the latest version of Android, and that the maker has a good repuation for updates etc. Some are stuck on an old version, with no hope of updates.

They both have good reps. You should ask to try both and then decide.


----------



## Yoltan (5 Sep 2010)

davejacko said:


> My advise is to try them both out and see which you like the best, look at the pros and cons of each, look at the app stores of each and what the hardware can do on each.
> 
> It you want my opinion, iPhone - I've used both and the iPhone wins hands down.


 
I agree 100%. I had a HTC for 4 months and couldn't wait to see the back of it. Sold it to envirofone for a third of what I paid. Have an iPhone now since March and I love it. No comparison. There is a reason why they're so popular!


----------



## VOR (6 Sep 2010)

Yoltan said:


> There is a reason why they're so popular!



Branding?


----------



## AlbacoreA (6 Sep 2010)

VOR said:


> Branding?



Its still a very good phone regardless.


----------



## zealot (7 Sep 2010)

I have an iPhone (3G only) and have recently purchased the wife a HTC Desire. from my perspective the Desire (and Android) is significantly better.The iPhone seems very locked down compared to the Android OS - agree with the posters above though that you need to purchase from a manufacturer (and carrier) who will release regular updates and get one with 2.1 or 2.2... the other route involves some know how and manually applying updates from the manufacturer - for example the 2.2 version of Android is available from HTC but not O2 yet.


----------



## j26 (14 Sep 2010)

Petermack said:


> I bought an I-Phone 4 at the weekend and I am starting to dislike it  before I even use it. The sim card size in the new I-Phone is a new micro sized sim and the normal mini sim will not fit into the phone, so its not a case of just swapping out the sims. Vodafone recommend copying all contacts from my old phone to Microsoft Outlook and then from Outlook to the I-Phone. Trouble is I dont have access to Outlook.



Is there an app that can sync to Google Contacts from your old phone and then sync them back to your new phone?

My vote is dor the HTC Desire btw. It's a superb phone. 

One of the things that puts me off the iPhone (or iPad for that matter is that it's not capable of operating independently - it's a slave to a pc, by design. Android is a full operating system in its own right, and you don't even need a pc to use one.


----------



## paddyc (14 Sep 2010)

I cut down my sim without any problems, got a template online to do it and just printed it out. I was switching from an iphone 3g to iPhone 4 and used an app called Bump to transferr my contacts but you probably can't get the app for Nokia. I've since gotten a micro sim.

If you can easily transferr your contacts from your Nokia to Outlook then that would be easiest. If all your contacts are on your sim vodafone might be able to do it. There is a little "doofer" they (I've seen Meteor have then anyway so imagine they all do) have for copying the contacts from one sim to another. 

So if they use your current sim in that, get your new micro sim and pop that into a micro-sim adapter (which is same principle of a micro-sd card adapter so makes the micro sim same size as a regular sim) I would be amazed if these phone shops haven't got the micro-sim adapter 

[broken link removed] - these are available on ebay for a couple of euro

But again if all your contacts are not on your sim and are stored in phone memory then use nokia sortware to export the contacts out of your phone and into Outlook.


----------



## paddyc (14 Sep 2010)

This is the template I used for cutting down the sim, I tested it on an old sim first to make sure the phone recognised it before cutting down my real sim.

[broken link removed]

I believe the sim holds more data and maybe some other stuff, however I believe the main reason was space inside the phone. While the actual amount of space it saves is tiny I think its quite a lot for apple, more space they had available the more room they had for bigger battery with better life.


----------



## TarfHead (21 Oct 2010)

Not owning a smartphone ..

.. I assume it is, despite the VODAFONE ad, all about the apps. And if the number of apps for the iPhone is significantly more than those for Android phones, what can an Android phone offer that an iPhone can not  ?


----------



## PyritePete (21 Oct 2010)

my UK colleague calls her Apple the " IcantPhone" as it regularly drops calls. She is so frustrated with it.


----------



## Leo (21 Oct 2010)

TarfHead said:


> I assume it is, despite the VODAFONE ad, all about the apps. And if the number of apps for the iPhone is significantly more than those for Android phones, what can an Android phone offer that an iPhone can not  ?


 
I'd suggest looking at the apps you might use/need rather than just the number available. 

One thing to note is that malicious apps are far more of a concern on the Android platform due to the free for all distribution channel.


----------

